# blue on Pensacola beach



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

04/29/09 on Pensacola beach. 10lbs. 15 ozs.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice blue.Looks like one of those New Jersey bluefish.


----------



## bunker (Feb 27, 2009)

Cut em up and use him for bait cause it aint worth eatin.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That's the biggest I've seen since I was a kid fishing from the rock jetty at Sebastian Inlet!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap:clap

Jim


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

Fun Catch I bet, Live shrimp? How far/deep?


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

BUNKER you have never had them smoked obviously. they are not bad at all just got to get the blood line out and soak them in ice water for a bit then smoke them mmmm mmmm mmmm


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

Hellcat we were useing cut bait about 25 to 35 yards out. Made for a good work break. Only had an hour or so to fish, but was better than eating lunch.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

that is the biggest blue fish I have ever seen. Awesome Job!!!


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

That Blue is a PIG!!! I know that thing was ripping drag, it has 10 foot shark bait all over it!!!


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

Yea, He made 4, or 5 runs before i landed him. Can't see it in the pic. but top half of his tail is gone.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice blue. Looks like the ones I used to catch at Matanzas on the east coast. 

Cut the blood line out, brine it,and smoke it.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

If you will cut there throat or tail as soon as you catch them they will bleed out and the meat is almost white and not nearly as fishy. Old man in Panama City taught me years ago when I used to throw them back. He called them cutthroats for that reason. Huge difference in the meat. Nice fish haven't seen them that big since my days at Tyndall AFBmany years ago. Rick


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like the ones you catch in the Chesapeake Bay area.... GREAT bait!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I caught a small one the other day and thought I had hooked jaws. That thing must have fought like hell


----------



## bunker (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry fella's I grew up in New Jersey 

Blue fish are a ton of fun to catch they put up in insane fight 

Most of the guys I know would donate the fish to the waiting illegals on the dock or beach.

Smaller ones "cocktail" blues(1-2pounds) or "snappers" (8 to 12inches) are the good eating.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

About 18 - 19 years ago the big east coast bluefish hit the beach pier daily for a few months, large schools of them 20-30 fish best I can remember. They caught them elsewhere on wrecks,trolling etc but nothing like seeing them eat and corral your plug then slam it off the pier. These were all 12-20 pound fish, I caught several in the 15 pound range...skipped out ofschool daily to go do it :letsparty .

Thats the biggest one Ive seen since then :letsdrink


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Damn thats a big blue!


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice blue, biggest ive seen around here in a long time.:clap


----------



## troygot2fish (Mar 21, 2008)

the biggest blue i caught was 27 inchs. nice blue


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Great catch.The largest i have seen down here.I lived in Boston for years.Thats where we used to catch them that size.A friend and were fishing in Rockport,where he caught a 36 incher.Thats not very common though.Great job on your blue.It would make my day to catch that beauty.


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

Did not measure this one with a tape. The lid of the ice chest is 27" and it was a little longer than that. My nephew and dad were there and nephew had a scale in his tackle box.


----------



## Rogmatt (Dec 14, 2008)

I have caught many bluefish in the Pensacola surf, but I have never seen one that large.

Well done.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Dadgum good one rite there cousin. dang shame you gotta go on luch break. You're gonna have to have a sit down with the ol' lady one o' these days and just tell her how it is..................oh and let us know how that turns out LOL

That things huge dude, good job. Call me up and let's go one day. I'm off tomorrow(Tue. and Wed FYI) Hell I'll have fun catchin' anything 'bout now.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! The biggest I've ever seen by far. Congratulations. :bowdown


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang!


----------



## YaknFish2 (Oct 22, 2007)

That Blue belongs in the Atlantic Ocean, he musthave made a wrong turn somewhere, and wound up herein the Gulf.

Nice catch,largest blue Ive seen in a long time. :clap


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Absolute stud, well done.


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

I give them a two hour lunch break and he catchs that monster blue and i got skunked. the next day in the same spot the grand son and i took another long lunch with out matt and he gets a 6# blue and i got skunked again. next time i'll go by myself . just kidding loved the time with and watching them catching those monsters. maybe next will be mine


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

look at this slob i cought last year in the back of the destin harbor 










i think it was 15lbs on 6lb test


----------

